# Mückenlarven im Miniteich



## Katzhö (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
 ich hab ein kleines Problem  Mückenlarven in meinem Miniteich.
Eine Pumpe zum vertreiben kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage da ich den Teich sehr Natur belassen möchte und
außerdem sich meine kleine Seerose dort sehr wohl fühlt.
Gibt es den auch eine Möglichkeit die Larven zu vertreiben ohne eine Pumpe 
oder sie jeden Tag abzuschöpfen???

Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mit helfen könntet.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2014)

Warum willst du die Larven vertreiben?
Lass sie doch drin. Es gibt genügend Räuber die sich an den Mückenlarven satt futtern.

Mandy


----------



## Katzhö (6. Mai 2014)

Ok, danke ich dachte nur das sie nich so gut sind, aber wenn das nichts aus macht ists ja einfach.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2014)

Is ganz einfach 
Alles was sich an Tieren im Teich von selbst ansiedelt ist gut. Also einfach entspannen und genießen 

Mandy


----------



## Limnos (7. Mai 2014)

Hi

Als Mückenlarvenvertilger fallen mir da nur kleine Fische ein. Die kommen aber nicht von selbst in den Miniteich. Und sie können auch den Winter über wahrscheinlich nicht drin bleiben. Und aus Mückenlarven können innerhalb weniger, warmer Tage Stechmücken werden, die auch den Weg ins Haus finden. Nicht gefährlich, aber lästig! Vielleicht gibt´s jemanden, der solche Fische ausleiht (Guppys, Mollys, Schwertträger, __ Moderlieschen) oder selbst gekaufte gerne später übernimmt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mickeymuc (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn Die schlüpfenden Mücken ein Problem sind kannst Du "Neudorff Stechmückenfrei" verwenden, darin sind Bakterien enthalten, die nur Stechmückenlarven befallen und abtöten. Das wird flächendeckend z.B. in den Rheinauen eingesetzt, wo man sich sonst den ganzen Sommer nicht aufhalten kann.
Aber wie schon geschrieben: dem Teich schaden sie nicht, und ich denke wenn sich weitere Bewohner einfinden werden die Stechmückenlarven wieder verschwinden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## pema (7. Mai 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Als Mückenlarvenvertilger fallen mir da nur kleine Fische ein.


 
Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch andere Fressfeinde von Mückenlarven. Sonst wäre mein Teich randvoll mit denen und ich immer nur zerstochen.
Viele Mückenlarven hatte ich nur im ersten Sommer, direkt nach der Neuanlage des Teiches. Nach dem Erscheinen der ersten __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Wasserkäfer und Libellenlarven war der Spuk ganz schnell vorbei...und ist nie wieder aufgetaucht.
petra


----------



## Limnos (8. Mai 2014)

Mücken legen ihre Ei-Schiffchen vorzugsweise auf WOF, worin keine Fressfeinde leben. Sie spüren z.B. an den Beinen, wenn es im Wasser Schwimmbewegungen gibt. So etwas meiden sie dann, schon weil sie selbst bei der Eiablage gefressen werden könnten. Darum wird man in Fischteichen auch kaum Mückenlarven finden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2014)

@ Wolfgang, 

zählst du Kriebelmücken auch zu deiner Aussage?

LG Rene


----------



## Limnos (8. Mai 2014)

Hi

@zählst du Kriebelmücken auch zu deiner Aussage?

Nein, nur Stechmücken. Kriebelmücken sind Tiere rasch fließenden Wassers und kommen am Teich höchstens im Bereich von Pumpen und Filtern vor. Da sie meines Wissens sich nie weit davon entfernen, hat man deren Invasion nur zu befürchten, wenn es schon Vorkommen in der Nähe gibt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

